# Masamoto HC/CT experience?



## Messy Jesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking at picking up a HC/CT gyuto. Anyone have any hands on experience with them? Any real difference between the two?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2012)

i used to own a masamoto hc. i was pretty disappointed with it actually. i felt the handle was too heavy, and i found it difficult to sharpen. i wasnt as good at sharpening then as i am now so maybe i would like it a bit more if i repurchased it today. i sold it and bought a mac pro which i liked alot more. i thought it was a bit overpriced for what it was too. at $200 for a 240 gyuto theres better options like sakai yusuke, kikuichi tkc. take my advice with a grain of salt:lol2: because theres plenty of people out there who like the masamoto hc. ive never really heard much about the ct though.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember a lot of reports on inconsistent F&F with Yo-Masamotos; that's a few years ago though. 
My reason to choose the Misono Swedish Carbon, $100 those days...


----------



## JasonD (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought the HC over the CT just from all the positive reviews around the various forums. I don't know if it's the absolute best bargain per dollar, but it had everything I was looking for and the performance has been just awesome. I don't baby my knife, it's a tool. I mostly push cut, but I'm not above doing the rock chop across the board for herbs or the like, and despite that my VERY fine edge holds up quite well. I've been super lazy and I haven't touched up my edge in months (not even a strop or anything) and it'll still push cut through a few slices of tomato stacked on top of each other. I cook at home for 4-6 people about 3 times per week. I thinned mine a bit, but to be fair I didn't really use it before I put my edge on it. The steel is a bit on the reactive side, but it takes an edge very similar to how fine I used to get my old white steel Tadatsuna. I love the edge profile (not too flat, not too curvy) and the thickness was just what I wanted (not crazy laser territory, but not wedging in anything really either). If you're looking at the Masamoto western carbons, you might want to give the Suien VC gyutos a look over at JKI. They look to be pretty darn near identical profile-wise and the VC cleaver usually gets pretty good marks for steel performance. Food for thought, but I love my Masamoto HC.

As far as comparison vs the CT line, I can't help you there.


----------



## JohnyChai (Jun 24, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Looking at picking up a HC/CT gyuto. Anyone have any hands on experience with them? Any real difference between the two?



Why sell the KS then go for one of these? Prefer Western?


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 25, 2012)

Prefer cheap! Hah 

To be honest my Mizuno Blue2 Gyuto does it for me, I'm just looking for a cheap decent carbon gyuto for service I can abuse.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 25, 2012)

Have you looked at the Fujiwara FKH??


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jun 25, 2012)

Messy Jesse, I am actually about to put my Masamoto HC on the market. Its a 240, about 2 months old and I've been following the factory bevels when sharpening. I was actually going to begin today putting it up in the B/S/T. It has no real damage--in fact its only about 4 months old. I had Koki examine it for any real problems in the handle and such, it really has no glaring problems that I can see/feel. PM me if you're interested. I'll have pictures up in the BST thread.


----------

